# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Zoek jij hulp bij psychische klachten?

## Leontien

> Een op de vijf Nederlanders met psychische klachten zoeken geen hulp. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van ggz-kliniek U-Center.


nu.nl

Het blijkt dat mensen met psychische klachten toenemen, maar 1 op 5 Nederlanders zoekt hulp. Zoek jij hukp als jij psychische klachten hebt?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## zwaantje

Hangt er vanaf hoe zwaar die klachten zijn. Soms kun je toe met gesprekken met vrienden of familie. Psychische klachten is nogal algemeen. Dat kan nogal verschillen. Dus het kan alle kanten uit. Heb je te hard gewerkt of heb je een bipolaire stoornis. Je kunt zelf ook een hoop doen door te kijken waar jouw valkuil is.

----------


## PietV

Ik heb al jarenlang depressieve klachten en daar ook hulp voor gezocht. De eerste keer werd ik gestimuleerd door mijn ouders omdat ik toen nog erg jong was. Later heb ik steeds zelf hulp gezocht. Mijn hulpverleners zijn een hele grote steun. Het enige waar ik in een depressie nog naar uitkijk zijn de gesprekken met mijn psychiater en psycholoog. Ik heb ook weinig negatieve ervaringen met de hulpverlening opgedaan en zou een ander dus zeker stimuleren om ook hulp te zoeken!

----------


## schanulleke1968

De beste hulp kan je vinden door te praten met een echte hartsvriend(in). Je hart eens stevig luchten en je eigen zelf kunnen zijn. Meestal lopen we rond met een "masker" op, ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik dat ook al eens doe. Persoonlijk kan zou ik mijn vertrouwen niet schenken aan iemand die "betaald" is om naar mijn problemen te luisteren. Als ik mensen hoor praten krijg ik meestal te horen dat ze anti-depressiva e.d. krijgen voorgeschreven, een groot deel van hen raakte hier op den duur aan verslaafd. Maar proberen zelf je problemen op te lossen is naar mijn mening vaak het beste. Het is zeker niet gemakkelijk en lijkt vaak hopeloos, maar als het lukt kom je er beter en sterker uit.

----------


## PietV

Natuurlijk heb ik eerst ook geprobeerd mijn problemen zelfs met behulp van familie en vrienden op te lossen. Het helpt wel even om je hart te luchten, maar mijn klachten kwamen steeds vaker terug en vrienden en familie gaven aan dat ze me verder ook niet konden helpen. Zij kunnen ook niet in de plaats van een hulpverlener gaan staan en hun mogelijkheden en tijd zijn toch beperkt.
Al bij mijn eerste psycholoog (ca. 15 jaar geleden) heb ik anti-depressiva voorgeschreven gekregen. Dit moet je natuurlijk zelf wel willen, maar ik voelde zelf dat ik anders niet sterk genoeg was om wat met de therapie te doen. Een belangrijke reden om zo snel met medicijnen te beginnen was dat depressieve klachten in mijn familie veel voorkomen. Overigens zijn anti-depressiva niet verslavend, je kunt ze rustig je hele leven blijven slikken. Allerlei rustgevende medicijnen zijn wel verslavend en die moet je dus zo kort mogelijk en zo min mogelijk gebruiken. Maar omdat ik bijna niet meer sliep, was ik blij dat deze pillen er waren. Zodra mijn klachten minder worden hoop ik ze af te bouwen.
Je moet wel even over een drempel heen om je vertrouwen aan een vreemde te schenken, maar omdat zij me door hun opleiding en ervaring beter begrepen dan mijn familie en vrienden, was ik dit gevoel al heel snel kwijt.

----------


## ingridwouterson

Daar moet je geestelijk heel sterk voor zijn om hulp te zoeken.

----------


## zwaantje

als je niet meer weet hoe je eruit moet komen is dit de enige weg denk ik. als je niet meer functioneren kan en je bed bijna niet meer uitkan komen omdat je die dag weer door moet. Ik ben zelf ook depressief en heb wel hulp gezocht. Ik slik antidepressiva omdat het anders niet lukt. Het kan een ziekte zijn net zoals suikerziekte. Je mist dat ene stofje dus als je het leven draaglijk door wil is dat soms de enige manier. Samen met hele goede therapie. Maar een depressie is niet hetzelfde als je een tijdje minder goed voelen. Dus niet direct aan de pillen. Maar praten!

----------


## ingridwouterson

Jammer, dat je eerst alles moet natrekken. Is de hulpverlener big ggeregistreerd? Vergoed de vezekering deze hulp. De huisartsen sturen soms door naar dure en dubieuze praktijken. Ik ga er van uit dat een betrouwbare therapie door de verzekering wordt vergoed. Ik heb psychologische hulp afgezegd en heb mij laten doorverwijzen naar een psychiater. Hier kon ik ook advies krijgen voor mijn fysieke klachten. Het scheelde mij 150 euro per uur. Dit voorkwam een financiele depressie. Het verschil besteed ik aan een midwintervakantie op een strand met wuivende palmbomen. Dat voorkomt een tweede depressie.

----------


## zwaantje

ja als je je daar goed bij voelt is dat helemaal oke. Je moet ff uitzoeken waar je je het beste bij voelt. Hoef je niets bij te betalen bij een psychiater? Het verandert zo vaak dat ik het helemaal niet meer kan volgen. Ik heb zelf veel baat gehad bij creatieve therapie. Zo zie je voor elk wat wils.

----------


## ingridwouterson

Het is een kwestievan geduld om alles na te trekken en vraagt heel veel energie. Als doorgewinterd patient en moeder en dochter van psychiatrische patienten raak je bekend in de ondoorgrondelijke regels van onze gezondheidseconomie. :-) sorry ik weiger deze commercie zorg te noemen. Ikeen universitair docent in de sociale? Sector vertelde over zijn colleges 'klantenbinding' een lege plaats t.o.het bureau kost geld en patienten luidde de richtlijn in deze belangwekkende colleges. Creativiteit, beweging maakt stoffen in je lichaam aan waardoor je welzijn verbeterd. T hoeft allemaal niets te kosten. Een fraai boeket kan je ieder jaargetijde op tafel zetten.tegelijk wandel je om mooie akken,bloemen e.d te vezamelen. Natuurlijk zijn er nu geenbloemen maar wel fraaie grassen en takken.

----------


## zwaantje

Vervelende van een depressie is dat je geen energie hebt om het zorggedoe allemaal uit te zoeken. Hoe je ook je best doet en van alles probeert, het lukt niet. Dan voel je je nog schuldiger en nog meer een minkukel. dan toch maar pillen. Ik heb een grote pot viooltjes buiten staan en als ik nu naar buiten kijk kan ik er van genieten. Ik kan weer leven. 
Dat je het zelf allemaal kan regelen is een misvatting. Je kunt een stofje missen net zo als mensen die suikerziekte hebben.
Wil beslist niet zeggen dat je het eerst niet op eigen kracht moet proberen. Pillen pas als het echt niet zonder gaat.

----------

